# chronic pancreatitis



## lovemyava (Mar 19, 2010)

We found out today at the vet that our one year old has chronic pancreatitis and her levels are off the chart. She has to be on a special food that is extemly low fat and low protein. Has anyone had this with their V? Just curious if it runs in the breed, or if our Ava's case is rare.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

So sorry!! I am not familiar with the treatment, but I will check with a couple of my breeder friends and let you know what I find out.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh, that is terrible! I am a nurse and pancreatitis in humans is painful! I hope she is feeling alright.


----------



## lovemyava (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks! She seems to be feeling a little better, hasn't had any of the biting episodes, which we now believe were due to her being in pain, not being a naughty puppy. I hope this new diet we have her on will help all her levels return to normal, and get her feeling better


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Poor Ava! At least you now have a reason for her behavior. I hope the new diet works and she starts feeling better.


----------

